# Nevar lose?



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Wasn't the 1.8T going to replace the 2.5 in Beetle? Or was I dreaming?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Yes, a 1.8T engine is coming to replace the 2.5 as the 'base' engine in North America (Europe also has a 1.4T IIRC). It is completely unrelated to the 'old' 1.8T. This 1.8T will be all about efficiency and not performance (per se). A new 2.0T engine is coming as well that will deliver more power vs. today's 2.0T. I'm not sure when these will be available, but rumors always point to 'next year.'


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Yes, a 1.8T engine is coming to replace the 2.5 as the 'base' engine in North America (Europe also has a 1.4T IIRC). It is completely unrelated to the 'old' 1.8T. This 1.8T will be all about efficiency and not performance (per se). A new 2.0T engine is coming as well that will deliver more power vs. today's 2.0T. I'm not sure when these will be available, but rumors always point to 'next year.'


Yea according to VW these motors will be in the MKVII. Which we won't get till next year so who knows when they will change them in the Beetle.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I read a tech file on the new 3rd generation EA888 1.8 TFSI. Audi's made huge improvement in efficiency and emission. But DAMN, it's gonna be one complex MoFo to maintain and repair. The Mk4 1.8T is agricultural compared to this. 

For you gearheads: https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/muupublic/share/18TFSI.pdf

Here's the tip of the iceberg... 

- 2 sets of injectors, Direct & Port Injection (to fix the carbon deposit on valves of the current DI motors)
- An integrated cylinder head and exhaust manifold with coolant jacket to lower EGT
- 2 sets of of coolant pumps, one belt-driven and one electronically-controlled... built in one unit 
- Electronically controlled oil lubrication
- Audi Valvelift system


----------



## wraithkl626 (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^^^^^ They are making Rube Goldberg so proud.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rube_Goldberg


And to the poor soul that is in charge of rebuilding one of these in the future when it is old and things have worn out, will probably have a fate like this.


At first they were like.













And then.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea but they have been out for a bit. You can currently drive to are neighbors to the north and buy a 1.8t car.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I'm not sure where "Turtles" is but do you mean the 1.8T Beetle is available in Canada already?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea but they have been out for a bit. You can currently drive to are neighbors to the north and buy a 1.8t car.


I'm almost positive that's the OLD 1.8T. This is a new direct-injection 1.8T (TFSI?) engine.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Son said:


> I'm not sure where "Turtles" is but do you mean the 1.8T Beetle is available in Canada already?


I saw that they where available in ETKA as Canada car's. Now it looks like ETKA was wrong but they came up under CC's. Yes I am talking about 1.8T TSI motors. They sound like they have done pretty well in Europe though. O and no on the Beetles in Canada getting 1.8T. The hole "turtle" thing well the picture below can explain.


----------

